# Kiritsuke in your collection? Do you Love or Hate?



## KoiKnives (Aug 19, 2020)

I have been playing with a Kiritsuke and I have my own opinion. Before I unleash my thoughts I was interested in the thoughts of others? If you have a Kiritsuke Knife I'd love to know what you love and/or hate about it?
Thanks in advance for your feedback!
Ramon


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Never got one. Most are deadly flat and have a vulnerable tip. No good idea with my 'guillotine and glide'. Pure push-cutters will think differently, I suppose.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

True single bevel Kiritsuke, or the fashionable double bevel Kiritsuke? I've had both, but could not bond with the profile. One was 240mm, one was 270mm. I sold both for the reason mentioned. To me it's an awkward shape and being as flat as they are I find them to be dangerous when confused with a regular gyuto. probably had to do with my muscle memory - just my opinion.


----------



## Terryhk (Nov 18, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about that knife. 

The executive chef was kind enough to tutor me and let me try to use his kiritsuke. From my experience of trying it, it's a knife that requires a high skill level. 

I'm normally use a Japanese style knife, so I push cut all the time. But the kiritsuke feels much harder to use as to the normal nakiri/utsuba(vegetables cutting) and I still find a nakiri more comfortable for cutting fish. 

But the executive chef can use it very well. Probably from decades of using it in a professional kitchen.

You can say that the kiritsuke is a status knife, due to its difficulty of use and it's lineage from Japanese style katanas.


----------



## StiffArm (Nov 29, 2020)

It sounds a little snarky to ask "True single bevel or the fashionable double bevel" but if "knife status" matters to you then by all means do as you please. 

Personally I love the blade profile of a kiritsuke for it's versatility and ease of sharpening. Admittedly part of why I love the blade profile is that my wrist is fused and has zero flexion so a rock-chop is out of the question. A cutting edge that is almost perfectly flat seems to be perfect for my own needs and limitations. Although my knife is a "fashionable double bevel" it is a joy to use with the balance being just a little tip heavy, and at 240mm plenty of length without feeling unwieldy. I do have large hands and with a pinch-grip the knife feels like an extension of my body, effortlessly responding to my intentions. I really do love my knives
As soon as I find just the right single bevel kiritsuke I won't hesitate to add it to the collection. I can't help but feel I'm missing out on some performance with a double bevel, and of course the status(Rolls eyes).

I highly recommend trying out a quality kiritsuke but don't expect to do much rocking with it, especially if the tip is delicate. The tip on my kiritsuke has survived a few incidents that I thought should have broken it
but it has proven surprisingly durable for what it is. 

Keep 'em sharp and have fun with it!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't understand you're beef - old school Kiritsukes were single bevel right hand bias. That's the original geometry. Double bevel K's are fairly recent on the scene. Hey I didn't bond with mine, but if they work for you - peace on ya'. I'm a Hiromoto guy, I own three and always looking for more.


----------

